# Crippled for the last with with IBD attack



## comptalk (Sep 17, 2010)

Been diagnosed with IBD and GERD since I was 16. I am now 30 Y.O. male. Up until recently, it has been relatively stable. Only really eat protein rich meals (made by myself) and fiber. I am on Amitriptyline and Nexium. Maybe drink a little once a month. Never was a big drinker. The IBD has limited my social life significantly. Anyway, my wonderful medical insurance company has told me they are no longer going to cover Nexium. If I want to continue, I need to pay the retail price of $7.70 a pill. Way too much. So, I started to try the Prevacid OTC. After about 3 days, I stopped having bowl movements. Got worried, started to load up on only fiber meals. Helped a bit to start the system working again. Bloating like you would not believe. Migraine headache which was on and off for three days. Fever of 101, sore throat and throwing up ALONG with the constipation. I swear I thought I was going to die. Started taking some Vicodin for the migraine (all out of Imitrex) I had in the fridge. That helped with the migraines, but made the IBD worse. Migraine and subsequent headaches stopped after four days. Pain from the IBD also stopped when I took some Donnatal. So, I am hoping that the worst is over. A week of this has just been hell. Have not left the house since last week. Only told my parents who live in the next town over. Father doesn't understand about the extreme debilitating pain. Thinks its in my head. Fun stuff. Plus, both my gastro docs. are Jewish, so they've been on vacation when this all transpired. Not that fault, but was told to go to the ER if it was really that bad. Too expensive and I can deal with the pain. Mind over matter. Anyone think it was the change from Nexium to Prevacid that cause all these issues?My meds, Amitriptyline and Nexium (soon to be I guess Prilosec OTC) have not been changed since I was 16. Has anything gotten better since then? Any options? My life, and what I can do is already seriously limited (hasn't helped on the social scene either). Not sure how many more of these debilitating week long relapses.


----------



## chelseanicole (Nov 10, 2010)

I was on the same two meds about 7 years ago (when I was 15-17) and got off of them when my insurance would no longer pay for them. They worked greatly and I have tried all of the OTC and several alternatives since which either worked for a while or not at all. I'm now on an antidepressant which helps ease my IBS bouts but I still suffer a lot. Just a few hours ago, I totally bombed my Anatomy & Physiology class oral exam because I was about to have diarrhea before I could make it to the bathroom. It's debilitating and I definitely agree... nobody understands unless they have it. I believe it probably was the change from the Nexium to the Prilosec. Or even just getting off the Nexium. It is such a potent and good working pill and when your body quits getting it, while suffering from GERD, it's going to just go back into full swing chaos. Prilosec just does not cut it. It doesn't matter what I do. Im constantly burping, stomach is gurgling, acid reflux and occasionally vomiting. Let me know if you find a good heartburn medicine and I'll tell you the same. In the meantime, you are not alone. I've had IBS and GERD for 9 years (maybe longer but diagnosed then when I was at my wits end with sickness). Looks as you've been a lot longer. Maybe they will find a better fix for all this in our lifetime. Best of luck.


----------



## comptalk (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Chelsea,I feel your pain. Doc put me on Omeprazole 40MG -Bicarb 1,100 Cap once a day. Its generic and works great. Also started drinking real ginger ale. I think, if you try that, you may have some good luck. I know I did.


----------



## chelseanicole (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you. I will ask my doctor about that when I go back next. And the real ginger ale. Ginger has been pretty helpful in the past when I get a bad round of IBS with the nausea.


----------

